
Tip: Don't record laser tattoo removal (2019) - Tomte
https://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/ayua7d/tip_dont_record_laser_tattoo_removal/
======
rvp-x
Cool.

I recently saw a car with a light flashing the license plate periodically, I
wonder if the driver was going for that effect.

------
darken
Tattoo removal tends to use ~1MW pulsed lasers (yes, megawatt). The pulse is
extremely short (nanoseconds), but at that power/instant-brightness it's
enough to fry sensitive imaging electronics.

Can also do fun things like blast holes through CDs.

I'd learned about the topic the other day here ("plays" with a cheap tattoo
removal kit off the web):
[https://youtu.be/-BeTq99LqUo](https://youtu.be/-BeTq99LqUo)

